# 5.1 HEADPHONES



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello guys, a simple quick question.First of all sorry for my english Is it possible to have surround sound with headphones like these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/5-1-SURROUND-SO...ryZ80183QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Someone told me that some headphones have several speakers in each side so they coulplay surround sound. Is it correct??


----------

